# Wild grape wood



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Is wild grape wood bad? I found one and i soaked it in a 10/90 bleach/water solution and then washed it down with water for about 30 min. Will it be safe? 









I would hate to throw it out


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I use grape wood and it's fine. Since you soaked it in bleach water, maybe soak it a little longer in clean water. Then let it dry completely out. That wood that you have looks great!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just keep in mind it does tend to break down much quicker than the other harder woods that people typically use around here.

I have used it in the past and it has done wonders for the microfauna population in my viv (particularly woodlice and blue springtails for some reason) 

I would just avoid using it as a main structure in the viv if you plan on having the viv for a while... i.e. don't silicone it to the wall and have it hanging in a way that it could crash down and crush something if portions of it are weakened.


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

It's prone to mold up pretty spectacularly in humid conditions. Oftentimes that'll settle down after the initial flareup (though that's in part dependent on how much microfauna you have in there), but it will continue to decompose fairly rapidly.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

What about baking it? 
Will it last me a couple years ?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

nah, baking it wont improve its ability to resist rot/decomposition.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ya i know , those were two separate questions lol. The baking part was meant for the sterilizing post. Instead of soaking it in water a bit longer.

And the other question was just like that... How long will that wood last me?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe the comment to soak it longer, was to make sure all the bleach is rinsed out of it.
Baking it would not serve to rinse anything out.
Baking leaves and wood actually makes them break down faster.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

haha whoops... 

The reason Kris suggested soaking it longer was to make sure that you get alllllllllll the bleach out. So no, baking wont help there haha

honestly, how long it lasts depends on the conditions in the viv... so it really can vary. If it stays mostly dry it will last longer, but if it is constantly wet it will break down much faster. It could even come down to separate micro-climates in the tank. If one corner of the viv doesnt get as much ventilation, it will break down quicker there than another that gets lots of ventilation.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some pics of my frog's favorite piece of grapewood. It has a tunnel that runs from one end to the other with windows along the way. This wood has been in use for 3 years. When this frog's mate died, I moved him to a new tank, and, I moved his favorite wood with him. Yesterday I move him to yet another new tank and I cleaned his wood. First I boiled it for a couple hours. Then I placed it over a heating vent to let it dry out over night. This morning, I gave it a good brushing and put it in his new tank. Good as new!

dry and clean








in tank








a little spritz to dampen it.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope my peace lasts me that long lol. I wouldn't want it to fall down and mess something up. :sly:


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's another. I'm breaking lots of rules with this one! 

There is a horizontal piece of grape wood that is attached to the glass (on the right end) with kitty litter clay. The other end is attached to a vertical piece of grape wood, with kitty litter clay. There are various pieces of grape wood, jutting out from the kitty litter clay background, that help to support the broms up top. The broms on the bottom are also attached to grape wood (these broms are a new addition. You can see the string is still in there attaching them to the wood). 

This tank has been set up for 2 1/2 years and the wood (and clay) shows no sign of giving in, yet.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

NICE!!!!!! I hope I get the same luck as you did man!!! Your stuff looks great!!


----------



## kev_n_gina (Jan 21, 2013)

Just for the record. 

Bleach is water soluble therfore if you rinse and till you can not smell it then rinse it again it is gone. I have used bleach to wash down reptile tanks, fish tanks and even pac-man frog furniture. When it is done if you do not smell bleach you are in good shape. HOWEVER for fish and frogs if I was putting something in it right away I have always mixed up a large concentration of water and declorinator and let it soak for an hour or so with an airator going. 


Chlorine naturally escapes water, that is why you can use day old water on fish tanks, so by agitating you can loose it quicker.

Chlorimine however is a differant animal and that is what most places are now using to "clean" tap water, it is used because it does NOT escape water as easily.


----------

